
Study Finds That Many Don’t Wash After Using Public Restrooms - georgecmu
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/14/us/14hands.html
======
tdfx
I always mean to wash my hands, but I'm usually distracted with thoughts about
what ingredients I forgot to put in your meal. Shame on my forgetfulness.

------
jonhendry
Sometimes it seems like your hands will just get dirtier after washing.

------
pasbesoin
If anything, the numbers they cite for those who do are higher than my
anecdotal observation.

